
Engineer turned Sales Pro, happy to help with Sales Strategy and Execution - MaxZuckerman
Hey guys,<p>Many of you are working on some pretty cool stuff and are just about ready to approach customers to make your first few sales. Awesome. Even if your product is perfect, however, getting the first few businesses on board can be tricky.<p>I love the startup world and am offering to help you put together your initial sales strategy (What’s your biggest selling point? Do you have a clear “hook?” Who are your target customers? How do you get them? How do you scale?). From there, I can help execute the first few deals with you to get things moving.<p>My background:
-Computer Engineering undergrad, Stanford MBA
-Tech sales at Microsoft New England dealing with executive decision makers at Fortune 100 companies
- Led mid-market sales at a San Francisco startup with only 1 customer when I joined (customers now include some of the biggest names in the media industry like FOX, WSJ, and AOL)<p>If you’re ready to start approaching customers and could use some guidance, shoot me a note: zuck AT stanford DOT edu.<p>Note: I’m new to offering this kind of help, so unless I’m overwhelmed with requests, I’m not charging anything pre-sale for the first few startups I work with.
======
Concours
Hello Max, is this a free offer to help or do you plan to charge money or ask
for commissions ? I'm asking this because of your Note:

"I'm not charging anything pre-sale for teh first few startups I work with"

Can you please clarify? Thanks

~~~
MaxZuckerman
Since this is the first time I've posted anything like this, I wasn't planning
on charging anything for a basic consultation (I've already helped a few folks
on here this way).

If we were to get to a point where you needed direct assistance making a sale,
we would discuss compensation of some sort. Hope that makes sense :)

------
kevinpfab
Just chatted with Max over Skype. Had some great suggestions that I'm going to
work on implementing right away - would have gladly paid a small consultation
fee for the session.

~~~
MaxZuckerman
Great chatting with you too, Kevin. Keep me posted on how things go.

------
saniuk
Thanks very much for the suggestions, Max. I'm going to work on implementing
them right away. I appreciate the help!

~~~
MaxZuckerman
No problem, glad I could help.

